# how much does your snowboard weigh?



## orangatang

11.6lbs You made me curious about it.


----------



## jegnorge

orangatang said:


> 11.6lbs You made me curious about it.


lol cools. now what about with boots?


----------



## jyuen

damn made me curious.. my proto and flux combo weighs about 11 lbs.

i expect my agent 07 + union contacts combo to weigh slightly more.


----------



## orangatang

jegnorge said:


> lol cools. now what about with boots?



5.2lbs, They are the thirtytwo lashed.


----------



## jegnorge

orangatang said:


> 5.2lbs, They are the thirtytwo lashed.


wow boots alone is 50% of your board's weight? damnnn


----------



## orangatang

jegnorge said:


> wow boots alone is 50% of your board's weight? damnnn


yeah, there probability lighter then most but im just guessing here because im not sure. I do believe though that thirtytwo make some of the lightest boots. Then again im not sure.


----------



## moondoggy

09 custom 157 ics/09 L/XL Burton triad est = 11 lbs
12 NS proto 157/12 L/XL Rome Targa = 11.6 lbs

boots? probably like 10 lbs alone lol jk


----------



## Quantity

NS Proto 154 + Size M Flux DS30 = 10.1 lbs


----------



## jegnorge

why do boots weight so much in relation to the rest?


----------



## Quantity

I don't know about you guys but my boots weigh around 2 lbs, burton shaun white size US8.5, I see size 12-14 weigh around 3 lbs


----------



## Riley212

Ride Insano Focus- Size ten -2.1 lbs each
Lib tech Banana magic 157 w/ burton cartels-10.4 lbs all together.


----------



## herzogone

2011 Omatic Celebrity 161 w/ Ride EX bindings: 11.5 lbs
Northwave Snow Force boots, size 11: 4.3 lbs.


----------



## john doe

Used a bathroom scale so everything is only close.
boots - 4.5 lbs
board and bindings - 11.5 lbs Buck Ferton 155 and large Flow NXT-ATSE
helmet and goggles - 2 lbs
shell pants and jacket - 4.5 lbs

total - 22.5 lbs

Added to my 177 lbs naked weight and I'm over 200lbs going down the hill.


----------



## poutanen

Well since I posted it in the other thread I'll post here too.

Old board - 1995 Kemper Freestyle 153 w/early 2000's Kemper bindings - *11.0* pounds

New board - 2011 Burton T7 159 w/ 2010 Burton C60 EST sz/Lg bindings - *11.0* pounds

Haven't weighed my current Driver X boots, but my 2010 Burton Serows were 5.2 pounds for a size 9.


----------



## looking4snow

Ok, me too.

Snowboard boots: Salomon Symbio (size 30,5 MP, year '05) - 2,36 kg/5,2 lb

Snowboard boots: Airtracks Strong (size 28,5 MP, year '12) - 2,32 kg/5,11 lb

Snowboard+bindings: Burton Fix (size 155, year '09) + Burton Cartel EST (size large, year '09) - 5,48 kg/12.08 lb

Helmet: TSG Fly (size large/x-large, year '11) - 380 g/12,85 oz


----------



## Sassicaia

Curiosity got to me about the weight of my Burton Mystery. Took it to my GFs vet clinic for a accurate reading. The lightest board ever made (according to burton) came in at exactly 5.38 lbs (158cm). Comparitavely, the 157cm Burton Process from the same family and board style came in at 6.62 lbs.


----------



## looking4snow

Board alone:
Burton Fix (size 155, year '09) - 3,4 kg/7,5 lb

Both bindings:
Burton Cartel EST (size large, year '09) - 2,08 kg/ 4,59 lb


----------



## Sassicaia

Put my Burton Genesis bindings on my Vapor and got curious about the weight especially compared to the Mystery. 

Mystery with Diodes: 8.4 lbs
Mystery with Genesis: 8.7 lbs
Vapor with Genesis: 9.4 lbs

Mystery is 158cm
Vapor is 159cm

:dunno:


----------



## NWskunkAPE

Lib tech skunk ape 161 horsepower. 9lbs. Lightest big man board on the planet


----------



## hktrdr

And people whine about the weight of supposedly 'heavy' bindings or hype the fact that the latest version saves 1 or 2 ounces in weight. Makes f*ck all of a difference to the weight of the entire set-up...


----------



## Sassicaia

NWskunkAPE said:


> Lib tech skunk ape 161 horsepower. 9lbs. Lightest big man board on the planet


what's a big man board?


----------



## fraxmental

looking4snow said:


> Ok, me too.
> 
> Snowboard boots: Salomon Symbio (size 30,5 MP, year '05) - 2,36 kg/5,2 lb
> 
> Snowboard boots: Airtracks Strong (size 28,5 MP, year '12) - 2,32 kg/5,11 lb
> 
> Snowboard+bindings: Burton Fix (size 155, year '09) + Burton Cartel EST (size large, year '09) - 5,48 kg/12.08 lb
> 
> Helmet: TSG Fly (size large/x-large, year '11) - 380 g/12,85 oz


and you wear both pairs of boots? i mean they fit you?


----------



## Kpaulmert

just weighed mine, bathroom scale. 152 EVo, Forum Shaka bindings, 10.6lbs


----------



## ridinbend

Anybody have a noticeably light deck that they ride? All mountain to be specific?


----------



## TBFilms

Board (XX-235) : 29.7 lbs
Boots (UPZ) : 13.2 lbs
Bindings (Bomber) : 6 lbs

Gruess, TBFilms


----------



## neni

TBFilms said:


> Board (XX-235) : 29.7 lbs


Seriously?


----------



## killclimbz

That is some serious board right there. Made out of lead?


----------



## kosmoz

Salomon The man's board 159 + K2 Formulla L size = 4.9 kg / 10.8 lbs
Northwave Decade boots size 9.5 = 2 kg / 4,4 lbs


----------



## racer357

because they have to be warm and the soles have to absorb shock?


----------



## TBFilms

neni said:


> Seriously?


Seriously


----------



## neni

TBFilms said:


> Seriously





killclimbz said:


> That is some serious board right there. Made out of lead?


Oxess HC-XX 235cm, I assume, the one in the middle (the most left one is a 160) :blink:








Yea, I guess that one's pretty fast... ever got speeding fines?


----------



## ridinbend

Holy mono batman. Kwaat in the hell?:icon_scratch:


----------



## baldylox

Ride No 4 164cm / Catek FR2 Pro - 11.8 lbs

Burton Freebird Splitboard 162cm / Spark Blaze - 12.0 lbs

Ride Kink 155cm / Ride EX - 10.8lbs

Donek Axxess 172cm / Catek OS2 Plates - I'll let you know when they arrive.:yahoo:


----------



## speedjason

my body weight scale says my Villain + Union Force is about 7 lbs. I would imagine they are about probably 9 lbs. 150cm board.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

Surprised to see most boards are about 11lbs. Thought there would be more variety. My forum lander 157 weighs 12lbs.


----------



## tonicusa

Élan Inverse 155: 5.6lbs
Flux RL pair: 4lbs


----------



## tokyo_dom

Last year i specifically set out to buy light (on a budget) as i was convinced it would help with flat ground ollies and other jumps (not to mention carrying board/boots/bindings/wear in a board bag over one shoulder for long distances was really quite a hassle). Looking at other measurements here i think i did end up with a light setup, but the total difference is so small i dont know why i bothered...

K2 Parkstar 152 & Burton Mission Restricted (M) 4.7kg (10.4lb)
Boots (Burton Imperial 27cm) 1.6kg (3.5lb)
Combined 6.3kg (13.9lb)

The boots themselves feel light as hell though, less than some of my regular shoes.


----------



## ryannorthcott

Was curious so weighed out my old board and new one

2011 k2 turbo dream 157w - 6.8 lbs
2013 jones mountain twin 160 - 7.6 lbs
Jones w/ 2011 k2 formulas - 11.6 lbs
2011 k2 darkos size 11 - 4.8 lbs

The TD was pretty light for a wide board, the jones I would say is about average based on this thread.. Maybe a touch heavier. Was on a bathroom scale though so who knows..

I'd like to see more weight info on mervin decks


----------



## neni

Since I was putting gear away for summer storage, I did some measuring was well (all weights in lbs).

Jones Mothership '14 156 + Burton Escapade = 10.1 (board 6.2, binding 3.9)
Jones wmn Solution '14 156 + Spark Afterburner = 11.2 (board with pucks 7.5, binding 3.7)

Ride Cascade wmn 8.5 boots = 4.8
Arc'teryx shell pants n jacket = 2.6
-> Basic clothing = 7.4

Baryvox = 1.3 
Avy backpack with full cartridge = 7.5
Showel/probe = 2.4
-> Backpack with basic avy gear = 11.2

Skins/crampons/poles = 3.5
-> Backpack when hiking (w/o food) = 14.7

This sums up to:
-> BC gear with basic clothing n solid board = 28.7
-> BC gear with basic clothing n splitboard n stuff = 33.3

Boardbag with the 2 Jones boards n bindings, shovel, probe, poles, skins, crampons, helmet, 2 goggles, boots, climbing harness = 43.5

Some other boards:
Ride Farah '13 153 + Ride Fame = 10.1
NS Raptor '13 164 + K2 Company = 11.4
Jones Carbon Flagship '14 164 + NOW Drive = 11.2
Jones Solution '14 164 + Spark Afterburner = 12.1

Interestingly, the difference between a 164 Solution and a 156 wmn Solution is only 0.9lb.


----------



## Argo

Neni, you have come to the dark side, showing measurements in lb and not kg! Not sure if I'm happy or sad about that.


----------



## t21

I weighed just my Status 158 w/ Flow fuse bindings = 10 lbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> Neni, you have come to the dark side, showing measurements in lb and not kg! Not sure if I'm happy or sad about that.


Haha, learned on the last trip, that sometimes one has to adapt. Nice little conversation in AK: Me boasting with long runs of >2200m vert. Guy glacing at me unimpressed with blank face. Me converting to feet. Him: OOOh...yea! :blink:


----------



## duniel3000

Just came in: 
Rossignol Jibsaw 2016er 157 Magtek Libtech 3.03kg/6.7lbs
Bindings: Head NX One 1.76kg incl screws /3.9lbs
altogether 4.8kg/10.6lbs


----------



## poutanen

Weighed everything recently...










Prior Khyber 160 Carbon Kevlar is my lightest board at 2.8 kg


----------



## lephil

burton process 159 2015 : 3.18 kg
burton Republik 166 2003 : 3.61kg
Jones hovercraft 160 2017 : 3.13 kg

Burton P1 Carbon 2004 size L : 2.45kg

Burton Driver x 2005 Size 43.5 : 2.648 kg (PAIR)
Burton SLX 2014 Size 43 : 2.742 kg (PAIR)


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

ridinbend said:


> Anybody have a noticeably light deck that they ride? All mountain to be specific?


Landlord with Cartels, not sure how much lbs but lighter then my other Fish and Barracuda w/Triads and the Landlord is the longest of the three. 

Now on the other side of the spectrum, the heaviest board was my 175 Glissade Big Gun. I was looking for a new powder board years ago and eventually bought the 160 FISH to replace the Big Gun. The length and weight were the obvious differences, but what I couldn't believe was that even though the FISH was 15cm shorter it had the exact same length nose (from the front binding forward). It was much better in the trees and you weren't lugging around all of that weight on the chairlift.


----------



## Nivek

Less than skis. That's all that matters to me


----------



## lephil

Burton genesis X 2017 size M : 1,61 kg (PAIR)


----------



## wkd

Nivek said:


> Less than skis. That's all that matters to me


:laugh2: reminds me of a time a skier mate grabbed my snowboard boots and was astonish of the weight compared to his ski boots


----------



## zc1

Got me interested as well so I went and weighed a few of them.

*Board Stuff:*
Boards:
-Burton Custom X 156 w/ Cartel Ltd Reflex -- 10 lbs 6 oz
-Burton Antler 157.5 w/ Genesis EST -- 10 lbs 6 oz
-Jones Flagship 161 w/ Salomon Quantum -- 10 lbs 9 oz
-Rossignol Retox 153 w/ Rome DOD -- 10 lbs 9 oz
-Lib Tech Lando Phoenix 157 w/ Now Pilot -- 10 lbs 9 oz
-Rome Blur 159 w/ Rome Targa -- 11 lbs 1 oz

Bindings:
-Burton Genesis EST bindings -- 2 lbs, each.

Boots:
-Vans Infuse: 2 lbs 12 oz, each
-DC Control: 2 lbs, each
-DC T Rice: 2 lbs 6 oz, each


*Ski Stuff:*
Skis:
-Elan Waveflex 74, 160 cm, w/ Tyrolia D11 bindings -- 10 lbs 4 oz
-Head Monster 83, 163 cm, w/ Tyrolia Attack 13 bindings -- 11 lbs 13 oz
-Elan Amphibio 88, 170 cm, w/ Elan ELX 12 bindings -- 14 lbs 12 oz

Boots:
-Rossignol Alias Sensor 120 -- 4 lbs 14 oz, each


----------



## dr.lu

Been buying a new setup recently, I was interested in the weight of stuff and couldn't find much info. Here's what I have:

Old:
(2009-ish) Neversummer Evo 153: 2.96kg
K2 Formula: 2.06kg
Rome Smith boots: 2.15kg
Total: 7.17kg

New:
2019 Capita Springbreak Twin 154: 2.68kg
Union Strata: 1.72kg (don't have those yet, actually found the weight on the interwebs)
Burton Ruler: 1.7kg
total: 6.1kg

So the whole setup is actually over 1kg (2.3lbs) lighter, which is pretty good and definitely noticeable. It does add up.


----------

